
Stripe's New Dashboard - Artemis2
https://stripe.com/dashboard/preview
======
mamurphy
It would have been cool to read an article or view screenshots comparing the
old and new dashboards. As a non-stripe user, I am not going to create an
account to view a dashboard (that is apparently new).

------
yeasayer
I would love to checkout this new design, but Stripe doesn't work in my
country. Anyone got screenshots?

~~~
edwinwee
You can check out some screenshots and a video we've shared here:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/stripe-
dashboard](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/stripe-dashboard)

